# I Will Make You An Edit Of Your Betta(s)



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I will make an edit of one of your bettas, or all of them. If you only do one, that would be about 3 pictures, two bettas would be two pictures each, but if you have three or more, only one picture of each Betta. Just tell me the background, and the color of the text, and what you want the edit to say, and you can have your name from here on it or not.


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is Atticus!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is Atticus. I made him during school, so it was a very quick edit.


----------

